# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Plus Hardcore (Sci-Mx)

## sobral

Αξιόπιστη εταιρία με πολύ καλά προϊόντα ειδικά στις φόρμουλες. Αυτή είναι ακόμη μία αξιόλογη επιλογή. Η νέα της ενισχυμένη whey. Θα ανεβάσω κ άλλα δύο της νέα προϊόντα όταν επιστρέψω. :01. Wink:  Τα λέμε βραδάκι φίλοι συμφορουμίτες.

----------


## GiannisEvoX

Παιδιά καλησπέρα νέος στο forum. Με ενδιαφέρει το παραπανω συμπλήρωμα εχω ακούσει αρκετά καλα λόγια, το θελω κυρίως για μετα απο αερόβια και μετα απο προπόνηση με βάρη. Αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος θα μου ηταν πολυ χρήσιμο. Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Source Of Energy

Καλησπερα..
Πολυ καλη σε γευση αποκατασταση και λογω της κρεατινης σε αυξηση δυναμης

----------


## Christos100

Κατι τετοιες μου αρεσει να τις καταλωνω κανενα 30ο πριν την προπονηση.Πολύ καλη φαινεται!!

----------


## KDD

πολυ καλη φιλε μου την πηρα τον προηγουμενο μηνα παιζω μπαλα πολυ καλυτερη απο μια καθαρη

----------


## Geotas

Παιδιά πολυ καλη. Και μονο που έχει κρεατινη μέσα την αναβαθμίζει έναντι των άλλων whey. Και τουλάχιστον αυτή ειναι πρωτεΐνη καθαρή με κρεατινη, όχι κρεατινη που έχει μεσα απλά πρωτεΐνη, όπως η nitro tech.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Παιδιά πολυ καλη. Και μονο που έχει κρεατινη μέσα την αναβαθμίζει έναντι των άλλων whey. Και τουλάχιστον αυτή ειναι πρωτεΐνη καθαρή με κρεατινη, όχι κρεατινη που έχει μεσα απλά πρωτεΐνη, όπως η nitro tech.


Η nitro tech και αυτή εδώ,είναι δυο εντελώς διαφορετικές κατηγορίες. 

H nitro tech έχει 3 γρ κρεατίνης ανά δόση και είναι ένα μείγμα ταχείας αποδέσμευσης από απομόνωμα/υδρόλυμα και συμπύκνωμα πρωτεΐνης ορού γαλάκτος. Επίσης είναι 83άρα. Θεωρώ πως η muscletech,η οποία είναι μια ιστορική,θρυλική για μένα εταιρία,-λόγω του ότι την ονειρευόμουν ως πιτσιρίκι πριν 13 χρόνια-, κάπου το έχασε,αλλά τελευταία σοβαρεύτηκε πολύ.

Η whey+hardcore είναι χαμηλότερης περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτεΐνη (σχεδόν 74αρα) έχει πιο πολλά γρ κρεατίνης,4 δηλαδή και είναι ένα μείγμα βραδείας απελευθέρωσης από συμπύκνωμα ορού γάλακτος,
υδρόλυμα σιταριού ως δεύτερη πηγή(για μένα όχι τόσο καλή επιλογή),και συμπύκνωμα γάλακτος (καζεΐνη 80% και ορός γάλακτος 20%). Η sci-mx είναι μια άξια εταιρία που θα προτιμήσω σύντομα.

Συνεπώς θεωρώ πως μίλησες αρκετά απαξιωτικά προς τη nitro tech μιας και έχει μόνο 8,3% κρεατίνη εν αντιθέσει με τη sci-mx που έχει 11,4%,
Έχω δοκιμάσει τη Nitro-tech και μπορώ να πω πως ήταν σε όλα από τις 5-10 καλύτερες που έχω πιει. 
Διαλυτότητα-γεύση άριστες και αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνει το έκανε. Λόγω του ότι βγαίνει σε 4λιμπρη,δεν την επέλεξα ξανά λόγω της τσουχτερής τιμής,αλλά αυτό απέχει παρασάγγας από να την ισοπεδώνεις έτσι απλά.

----------


## southern

δοκίμασα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά οπότε δεν έχω πλήρη εικόνα. 

αρκετά καλή διαλυτότητα όπως την ultragen της ίδιας εταιρίας και γεύση σοκολάτα.

----------


## cuntface

o πορτογαλος σταματησε νομιζς συνεργασια με την sci-mx

----------


## sobral

> o πορτογαλος σταματησε νομιζς συνεργασια με την sci-mx


ισχύει δυστυχώς...

----------


## Giannis.

Την είχα δοκιμάσει μια φορά και μου άρεσε γιατί με κράταγε χορτάτο ενώ ταυτόχρονα δεν είχε πολλούς υδατάνθρακες. Την έπαιρνα το πρωί πριν το σχολείο, μετά την προπόνηση και το βράδυ. Αν παίρνεις 2 δόσεις την ημέρα εκ των οποίων η μία μετά την προπόνηση γλυτώνεις τα λεφτά της κρεατίνης. Στα εξτριμ την πουλάνε φουλ. Δεν σε αφήνουν να πάρεις άλλες μάρκες αν πας μέσα αναποφάσηστος... χαχα

----------


## traic

Παιδια ξεκιναω τωρα γυμναστηριο.ειμαι 18 1.71 και 62 κιλα και θελω να παρω 3-4 κιλα..θα με βοηθησει αυτη η πρωτεϊνη με την αναλογη διατροφη?

----------


## ICHIJAVA

Με έριξε πολύ αυτή η προτείνει όταν τη σταμάτησα δεν μπορούσα βγάλω το πρόγραμμα που έκανα με ξενέρωσε πολύ.

Γεύση 6/10 βανίλια 
Διαλυτότητα 6/10 
Πέψη 10/10

----------


## raiden

> Με έριξε πολύ αυτή η προτείνει όταν τη σταμάτησα δεν μπορούσα βγάλω το πρόγραμμα που έκανα με ξενέρωσε πολύ.
> 
> Γεύση 6/10 βανίλια 
> Διαλυτότητα 6/10 
> Πέψη 10/10


 :03. Bowdown: 
Σε εριξε οταν την σταματησες η σε ανεβαζε οταν την επαιρνες ??

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

> Με έριξε πολύ αυτή η *κρεατίνη* όταν τη σταμάτησα δεν μπορούσα βγάλω το πρόγραμμα που έκανα με ξενέρωσε πολύ.


fixed  :01. Wink:

----------


## LEGPRESS

αν επιτρεπεται ποσες φορες τη μερα την εβαζες?γιατι αν μια φορα με δυο γραμμαρια κρεατινης την ημερα σου δινε τοσο πολυ,αν βαλεις νιτρικο η 10 γραμμαρια κρεατινης τι θα γινει???την εχω δοκιμασει παντως γιατι τη θεωρω κορυφαια σαν εταιρεια αυτην που τη βγαζει και οντως θεωρω οτι βοηθαει γι αυτο και η sci mx πανω στη συσκευασια προτεινε μια πριν και μια μετα την προπονηση αλλα παρολαυτα μου κανει λιγο δυσκολο να δες τοσο τεραστια διαφορα οταν την εκοψες...παντως νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεινη.

----------


## sobral

Προτεινόμενη γι αυτή την εποχή, καθώς παίρνεις μια καθαρή πρωτεΐνη κ έχεις κ 2γρ.κρεατίνης ανά δόση, ώστε να κρατήσεις λίγο δύναμη σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή. Είναι κ σχετικά πηχτή κ σε κρατάει.

----------


## Faceman

Η προηγούμενη πρωτεΐνη που κατανάλωσα σε συσκευασία των 2,1Kg
Την είχα βρεί σε προσφορά και την αγόρασα καθώς η SCI-MX είναι μια 
γνωστή και αξιόπιστη εταιρία.

*Θετικά σε σύγκριση με άλλες τις ίδιας κατηγορίας:* 
1) Ικανοποιητικό ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης. Για εμένα τα σκευάσματα με ποσοστό 75% και πάνω είναι ικανοποιητικά. 
(Νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη είναι γύρω στο 74%) 
2) Ικανοποιητική κρεατίνη για μια επιπλέον ώθηση.
3) Πλούσια υφή - ''Χορταστική'' στο στομάχι

*Αρνητικά:* 
1) Υψηλή τιμή 
2) Σε γεύση σοκολάτας, μου άφηνε στο τέλος μια επίγευση χημικίλας 

*Συμπερασματικά:* 
Διάβασα διάφορα σχόλια πριν την αγοράσω του τύπου ΄΄η καλύτερη που δοκίμασα ποτέ'', ''Βγάζω την προπόνηση άνετα''. ''φοβερή γεύση'' κτλ.
ΟΚ, το θέμα της γεύσης είναι υποκειμενικό ... Είναι μια πρωτεΐνη που αξίζει να δοκιμάσει κανείς αλλά εγώ δεν ένιωσα κάποια αισθητή διαφορά 
σε σχέση με άλλες που είχα παλιότερα. Σε αυτή την τιμή που προσφέρεται τώρα, υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## goalbuilder

Καλησπέρα έχω δύο ερωτήσεις για αυτό το προιόν...πρώτον θέλω να την πάρω σερί 2-3 μήνες θα με πειράξει? και δεύτερων είναι πολύ να πέρνω 50 γραμμάρια μισή ώρα πριν την προπόνηση και 50 μετά ?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι, τι να σε πειραξει δλδ?
δεν ειναι αναγκη να περνεις πρωτεινη πριν την προπονηση..ετσι κ αλλιως υποθετικα θα εχεις κανει ενα γευμα κανα 3ωρο πριν, οποτε θα εισαι οκ..
αν τωρα χασεις αυτο το γευμα, μπορεις να παρεις μια δοση καμια ωρα πριν την προπονηση..

----------


## goalbuilder

Λέω μην με πειράξει επειδή θα παίρνω κάθε μέρα από 5 γραμμάρια κρεατίνης και δεν θα κάνω 0ff για 2-3 μήνες...μετά σκέφτομαι να παίρνω πριν την προπόνηση για να μην γίνετε καταβολισμός την ώρα της προπόνησης...

----------


## beefmeup

> μετά σκέφτομαι να παίρνω πριν την προπόνηση για να μην γίνετε καταβολισμός την ώρα της προπόνησης...


 :01. Mr. Green: 
μαστα..

οσο για το αλλο που ρωτας, αρχικα γιατι να παρεις 50γρ, αφου η δοση ειναι 35..
κ μετα στην δοση αυτη, σου δινει 2γρ κρεατινης, αν την παρεις χ2 πας στα 4γρ..μια χαρα ειναι, ουτε οφ θες ουτε τπτ.

----------


## agnwstos13

Καλησπερα σε ολους καλες γιορτες! Χρησιμοποιώ ως συμπλήρωμα την sci-mx whey hardcore εδω και 2 μηνες και σημερα μου τελειωσε. Η ερώτηση που έχω να κάνω είναι η εξής. Μπορώ να συνεχίσω να παίρνω την ίδια ή πρέπει να κάνω διακοπή 2 μηνών λόγω του ότι περιέχει μικρή ποσότητα κρεατίνης ανά σκουπ (2g). Δώστε τα φώτα σας

----------


## Odysseas22

Ξερουμε αν εχει αλλαξει η συσταση της, ξερετε αν αφαιρεσαν την κρεατινη, γιατι στα συστατικα που κοιταξα σε μια ιστοσελιδα δεν αναφερει κρεατινη

Επισης την κρεατινη δεν ειναι καλο να την παίρνουμε, πριν την προπονηση, αν την χρησιμοποιεις μόνο μετα δε θα βλεπεις έστω αυτο το μικρό boostάρισμα κατά την προπόνηση; Ποια είναι η αποψη σας, για μενα καλυτερα να παρεις ξεχωριστα 5 γρμ κρεατινη και 1 scoop whey μετα την προπονηση, εσεις τι πιστευετε πανω σε αυτο; σε πιο βαθμο σε βοηθαει μετα την προπονηση η κρεατινη κ αν μετα θελει πχ 4 γρμ κρεατινη θα πρεπε να παρεις 2 δοσεις και καπου 50 γρμ πρωτεινη το οποιο  μπορει να μην ταιριαζει στο προγραμμα ημερησιας προσληψης συστατικων στοιχειων που καποιος εχει προγραμματισει

----------


## Odysseas22

λαθος στο πανω ηθελα να γραψω την κρεατινη ειναι καλο να την παιρνουμε πριν την προπονηση

----------


## πάνος21

Πειραξε κανεναν η πρωτεινη αυτη καμια στομαχικη διαταραχη ,γιατι εχω θεμα με λακτοζη

----------


## Feth

> Πειραξε κανεναν η πρωτεινη αυτη καμια στομαχικη διαταραχη ,γιατι εχω θεμα με λακτοζη


Αγοραστην και δοκιμασε φιλε, διαφορετικά αγορασε καποια χωρις λακτόζη.

----------


## sobral

Καλύτερα να πας σε κάποια άλλη. Έχει μια μικρή ποσότητα λακτόζης απ όσο γνωρίζω, γιατί έχει πρωτείνη γάλακτος.

----------


## georgegreek12

Δεν έχει προσέξει κανείς ότι στα βασικά συστατικά της έχει σόγια;

----------


## beefmeup

ε, οκ περιεχει κ τι μ αυτο?
φορμουλα ειναι,, αν θες κατι χωρις σογια παρε την ultra whey της ιδιας εταιριας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efib

> Πειραξε κανεναν η πρωτεινη αυτη καμια στομαχικη διαταραχη ,γιατι εχω θεμα με λακτοζη


Εχω μερική δυσανεξία στην λακτοζη, δεν ειχα θεμα με την εν λογω πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Εκτός από τη συσκευασία 2100gr, υπάρχει και η συσκευασία των 900gr όπου παρουσιάζουμε φωτογραφία της παρακάτω. Αυτές τις μέρες είναι σε προσφορά στο e-shop. Δείτε εδώ τη συσκευασία των 2100gr και εδώ των 900gr.

----------

